# Heat Press Stand Ideas?



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

I just picked up a used Insta 828 and I need some help figuring out where to put it.

If you've never seen this press, trust me when I tell you that it's BIG and HEAVY. It's got a 20" x 25" platen, weighs 300lbs and needs approx 40"x50" of working space to operate.

I have a 10'x10' shed and I'd like to keep my Phoenix available for smaller jobs.

Gulp.

I'm thinking that the only way to make this happen is to put the insta (and potentially the phoenix) on some sort of a cart that I can wheel out when I need to use it. I'm open to ideas on what kind of cart (homemade or industrial), etc.

Attached is an image of the shop/shed. I've already removed the cabinet next to do the press and I'm not against removing more cabinets to make space. The cart that the phoenix isn't big or sturdy enough for the insta.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jose, I think Binki has his press on a stand... Congrats on the large press, I remember you saying something about a super large press when someone asked what size was recommended, lol. Best of luck with it. Worse comes to worse, have it pay for it's own addition, lol.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We bought our stand with our press from coastal. Sams Club has a lot of nice carts for $100-$400. If you are a mechanic, you can build one with $50 worth of 4x4's and some casters.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

I think I found my solution.

Yes, I could build a cart but at $120 it would cost just as much and would take me half a day to get right.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

I used a old state inspection machine base made by Snap On. It probably weighs more than the press but it works good,and has casters to move it around.

Curtis


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> I think I found my solution.
> 
> Yes, I could build a cart but at $120 it would cost just as much and would take me half a day to get right.


I love the stand, where did you find it. .......JB


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

grainger. Follow the link.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I bought this work bench from Lowes for my Mighty 15 x 15. It is light weight and folds down for moving around. Has a built in handle as well.

Black & Decker Power Tools


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

I know this thread is a bit old, but I wanted to share with those who are looking for a heat press stand. I just bought one and received this table just last week and it's perfect for my 15 x 15 machine, it will even fit a 16 x 20. This item aswell is *SO easy* to put together and great buy from Ebay, for only$74.99 with shipping included.

Here the links to the table from Ebay and to the company that sells the Tables.

eBay Motors: New 200 LB Work Table Bench Cart Tool Holder Parts Tray (item 350190876350 end time Apr-22-09 11:08:39 PDT)

Mobile Work Table / Cart - 200 lb Capacity: BAL-W30102 Craig's Affordable Tools


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

A bit higher in price ($179), but here's what I bought a few weeks ago...

Delta at Lowe's: Universal Miter Saw/Planer Stand

I used the plywood that my DK20 was shipped on and bolted it to the stand. When you fold the stand down, the press becomes it's own hand truck... still takes 2 people to up a set of stairs but after that, it's easy to wheel around.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Ted,

Do you have any pictures of the heat press on that stand? It would be good to see a visual of your setup.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------

